# What is your favorite ''Barbie'' movie..?



## kyochi (Nov 19, 2009)

That's right.  I went there. 


[If I missed one/named one wrong, please feel free to correct me]


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 19, 2009)

all of them.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 19, 2009)

the First Matrix was pretty cool


----------



## kyochi (Nov 19, 2009)

^ Lolwat. 


I added a poll people.


----------



## Munak (Nov 19, 2009)

What the hell, there's THAT many Barbie flicks? 

Swan lake, then.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 19, 2009)

^ I didn't even know until today.


----------



## Black (Nov 19, 2009)

What is Barbie?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2009)

Which one of those is a porno?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 19, 2009)

I love all of them, practicly. I just dont admit it openly


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many of them. I've only seen, like... three.


----------



## Naruto Trids (Nov 20, 2009)

Rapunzel I guess


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ This isn't a guessing game. :]


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 20, 2009)

the one with Tyra Banks and Lindsy Lohan

=)


----------



## Elias (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm familiar with all those titles since I work at a movie store. 

I have yet to set down and watch any of them though.


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 20, 2009)

i think it was the 12 dancing princesses, they were all so pretty :B


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 20, 2009)

As a kid I always wanted a Barbie and never got one. Thanks for opening that old wound  

All her movies are so great, I can't decide


----------



## Izumi (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't know there were THAT many.
I don't watch Barbie, she gives me nightmares literally, the smile can't get out of my mind.


----------



## Elias (Nov 20, 2009)

Izumi said:


> *I didn't know there were THAT many.*
> I don't watch Barbie, she gives me nightmares literally, the smile can't get out of my mind.




Barbie is big money.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie and the Horny Horse


----------



## Magus (Nov 20, 2009)

I?ve never even seen a Barbie movie. Didn?t even know they made Barbie movies. Ick.

And for the good of all things decent, that?s how things will stay.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Dont know  never seen any.


----------



## Kidara (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't like Barbie. And I haven't seen any movies  No wait.. I have maybe watched a little bit of the Barbie: Fairytopia with my little sister


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I saw the nutcracker one when I was like 10 or younger.

Don't remeber any of the others, so I gusse that one


----------



## ragnara (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie as The Island Princess, it's the only one I have seen because my sister watched it at least a hundred times on dvd.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely Barbie in The Nutcracker.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Nov 20, 2009)

i think i've seen the Barbie in the Nutcracker. so i guess i like that. XD


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 20, 2009)

From my recollection, _Barbie in a Christmas Carol_ was pretty good... at steadying my Black Cherry Smirnoff on my cousin's sofa last New Year's Eve.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 20, 2009)

I never watched barbie. G.I. Joe, ftw.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 20, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Dont know  never seen any.



Any dude posting with an answer other than this is gay


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Shut up.  


Everyone likes Barbie.  ...They just don't admit it openly.


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 20, 2009)

The only Barbie movie I've seen is Barbie and the Rockers, and that was back in the day.


----------



## Undead (Nov 20, 2009)

.....


----------



## Mαri (Nov 20, 2009)

I have no idea...

Rapunzel or something, I guess.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> That's right.  I went there.
> 
> 
> [If I missed one/named one wrong, please feel free to correct me]



I went for the what the hell option.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 20, 2009)

The one where she cracks nuts.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 20, 2009)

So many movies...  

I think I saw the Nutcracker one...So I'll go with that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2009)

i think i watched the nutcracker one when i was like 8


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

So many people here watched Barbie in the nutcracker..  Yes, this gives raise to suspicion.


----------



## krome (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie in A Christmas Carol.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Yay.  


My all time favorite (the only one I actually watched 'till the end that is ), is Barbie as the Princess and the Pauper.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

when i was like 7 i broke the leg off one of my cousins barbies...


----------



## emROARS (Nov 20, 2009)

ZOMG BARBIE


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ ZOMG  



Gnome on Fire said:


> when i was like 7 i broke the leg off one of my cousins barbies...



That's nice.


----------



## Yoona (Nov 20, 2009)

ZOMG IT'S BARBIE!!!!!!!!

Fairtopia , Barbie Diaries & Princess and the Pauper


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ I think Ily.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2009)

TOO MANY FUCKING MOVIES


I never watched any of these, so technically I don't have much of an opinion.


----------



## darkblossom (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie as Rapunzel was the most awesome.    Then again, it was the only one I ever watched, and I only watched it because my little cousin was begging me...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie in the Island Princess. Barbie and the Magic of Pegasus comes a close second.


Tia Harribel said:


> ZOMG IT'S BARBIE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fairtopia , Barbie Diaries & Princess and the Pauper



Now that I think about it, the villain in Princess and the Pauper was pretty cool too. How could she refuse?

Holy shit, I didn't even realize A Mermaid's Tale came out already. I mean, they usually only have like 2 per year, and Thumbelina and Three Musketeers already came out this year.


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 20, 2009)

Klaus Barbie, The Buther of Lyon in *3D!!!*


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

@ Kusogitsune:  I don't think it's out yet (2010).


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> @ Kusogitsune:  I don't think it's out yet (2010).


Then why the hell is it on the poll? I mean, how many people here could have seen it?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^  


Some people might be like: ''Oh, I've been waiting for that movie! I'll vote for that anyway..''...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Some people might be like: ''Oh, I've been waiting for that movie! I'll vote for that anyway..''...



Why? Because it gives you another chance to see Barbie as a mermaid? You know, outside of that Fairytopia thing. Yeah, I don't really care much for the Fairytopia trilogy; Mariposa was okay, though.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, Barbie as a mermaid is a bit different from all the other Barbie movies (aside from the Fairytopia trilogy).. 

Just saying it's something to look forward to.  


Don't get me wrong though, only saying so because my little sister's so anxious about it.  It's unbearable. 


(ahem) Anyway...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> Well, Barbie as a mermaid is a bit different from all the other Barbie movies (aside from the Fairytopia trilogy)..
> 
> Just saying it's something to look forward to.
> 
> ...



No, it's different from that too. The Fairytopia thing was some temporary thing so she could swim through rough waters or something, I forget. This looks totally different.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 20, 2009)

How ironic, my little sister is watching a Barbie movie right now. :ho 
I don't know which one it is though. It looks like Fairtopia.?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Nice.  

My little sister watched Barbie and the Diamond Castle this morning.. 
I couldn't help it, and watched it too.  



Kusogitsune said:


> No, it's different from that too. The Fairytopia thing was some temporary thing so she could swim through rough waters or something, I forget. This looks totally different.



I had forgotten just what Barbie in a Mermaid tale was about... But I saw the trailer, and yeah you're right. 
It's a bit different.. And it also looks awesome.


----------



## Krory (Nov 20, 2009)

Was there one where she was raped?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> My little sister watched Barbie and the Diamond Castle this morning..
> I couldn't help it, and watched it too.


That "connected" song stuck in your head?


Krory said:


> Was there one where she was raped?


Princess and the Pauper.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

^ How did you know?  


Also, where in Princess and the Pauper is there rape?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 21, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> ^ How did you know?
> 
> 
> Also, where in Princess and the Pauper is there rape?



Every scene Preminger is in.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

^ Oh yeah.  The old guy seemed like the pervert type. 



And.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



How's it going with Hiroshi..?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, that's none of my business, don't answer that.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 21, 2009)

Barbie, as the Princess and the Pauper.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2009)

I've never watched them. lol.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

^ Blasphemy.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> So many people here watched Barbie in the nutcracker..  *Yes, this gives raise to suspicion.*



Suspicion of what, may I ask?


----------



## ragnara (Nov 21, 2009)

You guys should really watch the island princess. It's quite disturbing to see such an adolescent girl alone on an island with so many horny, humanesque animals.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 22, 2009)

ragnara said:


> You guys should really watch the island princess. It's quite disturbing to see such an adolescent girl alone on an island with so many horny, humanesque animals.



Here on my island the sea says hello, dolphins are waiting wherever I go.....


----------



## Mellie (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn I didn't know it was so may Barbie movies. Never seen none of then though


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL!! Wasn't Barbie in Toy Story 2? I'm picking this one FTW!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

Barbie and the Magic of Pegasus.  

Annika was just such a sweet character.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 22, 2009)

Mystic Aizen said:


> LOL!! Wasn't Barbie in Toy Story 2? I'm picking this one FTW!!



You're right!  Definitely TS2 then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

My Little Pony, Carebears, and Strawberry Shortcake are all better than Barbie though.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude, who has watched all those movies?

Fuck, I gotta download them all. Awww yea, Barbie 4 lyfe.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 24, 2009)

IS IT A JACKAL?!


----------



## Sine (Nov 24, 2009)

barbie fairytopia: magic of the rainbow
barbie and the diamond castle


----------



## Kyou (Dec 2, 2009)

Barbie of Swan Lake


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 2, 2009)

Barbie of Swan Lake and Rapunzel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you got the title wrong on your poll, but I enjoyed The Nutcracker in Barbie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2009)

This movie is really gar.  I thought of Kamina and Simon when I watched it.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQe15je3m24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

> Barbie and the Three Musketeers



Wat!!

Never watched one unless low budget porn counts.


----------



## CERN (Dec 2, 2009)

I've watched them all


----------

